# Old Codgers...



## Jack Velo (8 Jan 2016)

I am a 60 year old rider from Newton-le-Willows and am looking for other grumpy oldsters to go on easy rides with. Anyone in the area up for this? I envision simple rides around the area and, maybe longer one's with the assistance of the trains! lol. Short rides - long breaks!!!


----------



## Arrowfoot (8 Jan 2016)

Had me going there for a while - I read the title as old cougars.


----------



## Jack Velo (9 Jan 2016)

Arrowfoot said:


> Had me going there for a while - I read the title as old cougars.


Lol...should of gone to specsavers!


----------



## lpretro1 (10 Jan 2016)

CTC


----------



## Scoosh (10 Jan 2016)

Sorry - you young kids are a bit far from me ...


----------



## Jack Velo (11 Jan 2016)

Any excuse, Scoosh...lol


----------

